# My Guard Dogs



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

The smaller dogs are now full grown, I have 3 now. 2 males and brown one is female


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

What breed is this? They are very unusual and pretty.

They kind of look like they have mastiff, scent hound, and sight hound blood in them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Are they normally that skinny, or just in a growth spurt?


----------



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

They are now fine. We were raising them without their mother.These are local breed


Haven said:


> What breed is this? They are very unusual and pretty.
> 
> They kind of look like they have mastiff, scent hound, and sight hound blood in them.





Maura said:


> Are they normally that skinny, or just in a growth spurt?


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

look to me to be very well boned dogs  what size are the pups fully grown ?
Never easy to raise pups without their mother, but you have done a good job.


----------

